# Fastest way to unlock/upgrade all stores?



## Detilate (Jul 18, 2013)

I need tips on how to get all the stores and upgrades fast.
I want shampoodle so I found something in the accesorry shop on the right of Mabel's shop that cost 8,000 bells and bought it, I think that will unlock Kicks right?
After Kicks I will spend 10,000 or so to get Shampoodle.

I also want to upgrade Timmy Nook's shop so how should I do this all quick?
I started AC:NL 2 days ago and have over 1 million bells.


----------



## Envy (Jul 18, 2013)

Unfortunately, part of the unlocking criteria is waiting a certain amount of days. You won't be able to get Shampoodles before three weeks of gameplay have passed no matter what you do.


----------



## moniquesx (Jul 18, 2013)

Time traveling, otherwise you'd have to wait & meet certain requirements.


----------



## Detilate (Jul 18, 2013)

moniquesx said:


> Time traveling, otherwise you'd have to wait & meet certain requirements.



Is there any downsides to time travelling and then reverse time travelling?
I've done it to get my house upgrades quicker and when I felt there was nothing to do.


----------



## Duke (Jul 18, 2013)

Detilate said:


> Is there any downsides to time travelling and then reverse time travelling?
> I've done it to get my house upgrades quicker and when I felt there was nothing to do.



Usually if you time travel over two weeks and go back you'll find weeds everywhere and a villager may be moving away (Usually they pack up when you time travel to begin with, and move out when you go back).


----------



## Detilate (Jul 18, 2013)

Duke said:


> Usually if you time travel over two weeks and go back you'll find weeds everywhere and a villager may be moving away (Usually they pack up when you time travel to begin with, and move out when you go back).



So there is no really bad effects apart from that?


----------



## chriss (Jul 18, 2013)

Detilate said:


> So there is no really bad effects apart from that?



No, other than getting weeds and maybe your town tree dates being kinda wonky
(Mine has stuff like two villagers moved in on the same date.)


----------



## Robert Plant (Jul 18, 2013)

I've unlocked my Shampoodle with TT, just a few weeds and Ozzie telling me he's moving.


----------



## Detilate (Jul 18, 2013)

Tengu said:


> I've unlocked my Shampoodle with TT, just a few weeds and Ozzie telling me he's moving.



So the way I done it, using the shop that sells wigs etc thats linked with Mabel's, should get me Kicks > Shampoodle right?


----------



## MadisonCrossing (Jul 18, 2013)

Maybe...my Unlockables Guide in my Signature says how much you spend to get Shampoodle's.  I think you might have to unlock Kicks' first...I'm really not sure, though.


----------



## kittenrobotarmy (Jul 18, 2013)

On my history, I spent plenty of Bells at the Able Sisters and I unlocked Shampoodle before Kicks.


----------



## Detilate (Jul 18, 2013)

Kippla said:


> On my history, I spent plenty of Bells at the Able Sisters and I unlocked Shampoodle before Kicks.



Hey Eva, I added you


----------



## RisingSun (Jul 18, 2013)

I buy everything in all of the stores each night before they close.  It is also the best way to catalog items. Basically, I purchase then sell off.  Doesn't make me any money, but I can order a lot of things, and the stores upgrade as quickly as the game allows.


----------



## MadisonCrossing (Jul 18, 2013)

Kippla said:


> On my history, I spent plenty of Bells at the Able Sisters and I unlocked Shampoodle before Kicks.



Oh, really?  Wow, that's something I wouldn't expect!


----------



## Jarrad (Jul 18, 2013)

Envy said:


> Unfortunately, part of the unlocking criteria is waiting a certain amount of days. You won't be able to get Shampoodles before three weeks of gameplay have passed no matter what you do.



You used the wrong terminology. If we had to wait 3 weeks of *gameplay* then it'd take us a lot longer than 3 weeks, considering the average person plays 1-7 hours a day...


----------



## insaneluzer (Jul 18, 2013)

Is that the required time to be able to unlock shampoodle's? I thought you just had to have the convenience store upgrade built... Pretty sure Shampoodle opened earlier than the 3 week mark for me, but I'm not sure what opened when any more.


----------



## Detilate (Jul 18, 2013)

insaneluzer said:


> Is that the required time to be able to unlock shampoodle's? I thought you just had to have the convenience store upgrade built... Pretty sure Shampoodle opened earlier than the 3 week mark for me, but I'm not sure what opened when any more.



Apparently it's by spending 8,000 to get Kicks then spending 10,000 in Kicks/Ables


----------

